# Haynie or Majek?



## cattanon (May 16, 2009)

Question for serious bay/flats fishermen. Which boat would you buy, Haynie or Majek?


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

I use red and white bobbers, so I guess I am out.


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

I know it wasn't an option but I would have to say a Tran Cat, I own a tran cat and my friends run RFl's and I can run just as shallow and have alot smoother ride! Now if you want a V HULL boat go with Haynie!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I try to never be very serious.....:biggrin:.....But I have caught a few fish.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

AAGH [email protected] , can't you just do a search and cut out all the Chit that will go along with this. Do you think anybody who owns either or will say they wish they had the other, after they spent half a Yeti cooler full of cash!!

GEEEZZ, Here we go. First of all welcome to 2cool and search before you ask sometimes, I mean everything that possibly could be discussed or controversial has been either deleted or banged out to the gill plates!!

Carry on, I like mine with lettuce and tomaters!!


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

HAYNIE...duh!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

*?*



BaffinPEN said:


> I know it wasn't an option but I would have to say a Tran Cat, I own a tran cat and my friends run RFl's and I can run just as shallow and have alot smoother ride! Now if you want a V HULL boat go with Haynie!


Wrong....you do not have a trans cat anything that will run as shallow as an RFL. he either has excesive weight, or does know how to use a jack plate or something.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Haynie


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

Regardless of boat, might I recommend a Yamaha motor and add the TRP lower unit. It will get up in anything even with 5 fat asses in the boat. Dont ask me how I know this.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

enough info to keep you busy for a while.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/search.php?searchid=11318148


----------



## GUNSNREELS (Aug 17, 2010)

Well Cattanon,there you go,not much help huh.


----------



## Fisch (Apr 25, 2007)

I have owned both and have nothing but good to say about both boats. PM me and I can probably tell you whatever you need to know.


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

gonefishing2 said:


> Wrong....you do not have a trans cat anything that will run as shallow as an RFL. he either has excesive weight, or does know how to use a jack plate or something.[/QUOTE
> 
> Do you own a Tran Cat? I doubt it if you don't think they can run shallow... Go get yourself a redfish Line then let me know and we will see... Not dogging on a RFL but I can run as shallow ...


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Majek.......


----------



## Chasin Bait (Dec 28, 2010)

*Haynie all over again*

I have fished out of Majek boats (RFL) for a dozen years and they make a great boat. I made up my mind to buy an Illusion since my kids were getting old enough and wife wanted to come along. She did NOT like our RFL because it was too rough, thus thinking the Illusion would be a little smoother.....yeah right

Made the mistake of test driving other boats with wife:spineyes:....Ha Ha. After we went skinny and then took it across the open bay with some decent chop. She turned around from sitting on the front cushion and smiled and said "This is The One"! We purchased a 21' Haynie Cat w a Yami F150 w/ TRP. I have fished several tournaments with my team and it has done EVERYTHING we needed from a boat....family also loves it.

If my boat disappeared tomorrow, would buy another Haynie the next day.....no questions. The guys at Chris's Marine and Haynie Boats are a pleasure to work with. :dance:

Good Luck with your decision,
Chasin Bait


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

BaffinPEN said:


> gonefishing2 said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong....you do not have a trans cat anything that will run as shallow as an RFL. he either has excesive weight, or does know how to use a jack plate or something.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

HAYNIE all the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mritter (Jul 7, 2010)

MAJEK


----------



## TroutNOut (Feb 9, 2010)

*LOL*

The only safe answer on this site is as follows........................
1. Your an Aggie
2. You only use Yeti Coolers
3. Paul Brown is a GOD
4. Nobody has ever caught a trout over 30 inches
5. All trout are less than 10 pounds if you provide a picture
6. All boats suck with the exception of Majek, Haynie, and SCB.
:hairout::rotfl::texasflag:doowapsta:texasflag:bluefish:


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Here's a tip for threads like this...

people with haynies will say haynie is the best

people with majek will say majek is the best

this will boil down to how many people with each respective boat will answer this thread.


with that said... if you don't buy a majek, you haven't done your homework.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

BaffinPEN said:


> gonefishing2 said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong....you do not have a trans cat anything that will run as shallow as an RFL. he either has excesive weight, or does know how to use a jack plate or something.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

RedXCross said:


> AAGH [email protected] , can't you just do a search and cut out all the Chit that will go along with this. Do you think anybody who owns either or will say they wish they had the other, after they spent half a Yeti cooler full of cash!!
> 
> GEEEZZ, Here we go. First of all welcome to 2cool and search before you ask sometimes, I mean everything that possibly could be discussed or controversial has been either deleted or banged out to the gill plates!!
> 
> Carry on, I like mine with lettuce and tomaters!!


Who asked you for an opinion? LMAO


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

first of all where are you gonna mainly be fishing at? both of these fine boats have advantages over the other one and the both have dis advantages.. people can go on and on over whick one is better than the other and youll be here for days.... you need to figure out what model of each one of these boats you want and get out and ride in both of them. ( and i dont mean down the icw).. take em across rough water and see what ride you like better.. your the one spending the money and should get the boat that you want, not the ones they say are better than the others.. ive ridden in both haynies and majeks and they both ride good.. depending on the models you are looking for.. if i had to chhose to buy one it would be whick one can i get the better deal on....


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Haynie Cat 24, no doubt.....


----------



## CoastalObession (May 9, 2011)

I have never been in a hayine but I have been in a majek illusion with a 225 yamaha. I sure that out of the two the majek will run the skinnest.


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*For me ... it's a*

TRAN.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Like previously stated, depends on the model. If it is HO versus Extreme, do yourself a favor and compare features dollar for dollar against Shearwater. I know people will say that Shearwater is overpriced but when you compare features, Shearwater is a better deal for a better boat (and I don't own one). They are overpriced in TX but if you are willing to drive to the panhandle of FL and pick one up, you can get the Shearwater for the same price (+the gas money driving there) and have a better built, nicer boat with more features for the same price.

Bottom line, IMHO, both of these TX bay boats are overpriced.


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

Neither....The two best fisherman I know don't have either one. One runs an Explorer the other a Bluewave. Lot of mediocre fisherman out there that want to look good being mediocre. My .02!


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

There are 4 or 5 really good boat makers here on the the Texas coast. All are good boats and have differences and some do things better than the other boats. (but not by much) 

I would look at the top three or four not two and see what these boats all the will and will not do. Fig out what you want, then look at the $ to do that and decide what the money difference is between your top two picks.

I like Tran but that fits me. 

Lot of the people here believe in what they bought or they would not have spent the money. Some people were sponsored by that particular boat company and ride for the brand. Besides who wants to be wrong if they spent that much money and will state they bought the wrong boat.

Fig out what you want a boat to do then go try to fig out which one is best for you and the cost.

Then post up a px of what you get.


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

SpoonFedRed said:


> Neither....The two best fisherman I know don't have either one. One runs an Explorer the other a Bluewave. Lot of mediocre fisherman out there that want to look good being mediocre. My .02!


 lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wow is all i can say


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

j wadd said:


> lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wow is all i can say


Come on, j wadd....you've got more to say than "wow". Tell me how you're a better fisherman than my buddies because you run a Majek or Haynie.


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

i dont know how to fish!!!!!!!!! but you cannot honestly put bluewave in the same catagory at haynie or majek


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

j wadd said:


> i dont know how to fish!!!!!!!!! but you cannot honestly put bluewave in the same catagory at haynie or majek


Why not? What exactly does a 50k Haynie or Majek do better than a 25k Bluewave!? Does it take chop 25k better....Is it 25k faster?


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

25k faster? no but i know a few that are 25mph faster..... there is all kinds of great boats out there. i never said bluewave was a bad boat its just not in the same catagory as a majek or a haynie or even a tran..... im sure there is some good bluewaves out there that you can pick up for a lot less than the others mentioned but i can guarantee they will not hold up like the others.


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

Where do they get those prices from anyway? Both boats mentioned are way over priced. What the hell are you paying for? I would much rather spend a little more and at least get my moneys worth. Shearwater may cost more but is twice the boat either of those are. Fit, finish, looks, fishability. I don't own a shearwater either but I would before either of those. The right person can ask any amout for anything as long as he has fools for followers.


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

i wouldnt spend that much on one of them either.. ive just been in and fishied out of both and there great boats.... a shearwater to me looks like a over priced pathfinder.. for 55-60k i would have to go with a scb.....


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

j wadd said:


> i wouldnt spend that much on one of them either.. ive just been in and fishied out of both and there great boats.... a shearwater to me looks like a over priced pathfinder.. for 55-60k i would have to go with a scb.....


I've fished out of a Shearwater....very nice boats! It took almost two feet of water to get up though....my Bluewave is a better boat in that dept. We do agree on the SCB....If I were to spend 50k on a bay boat it would definitely be a Stingray!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

oh I forgot.... putting a liner in a boat makes it worth 20K more.... but having a high quality construction and a hull that performs well isn't worth as much....


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

then buy a newwater !!!!!!!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

BaffinPEN said:


> gonefishing2 said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong....you do not have a trans cat anything that will run as shallow as an RFL. he either has excesive weight, or does know how to use a jack plate or something.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## TioJaime (Nov 10, 2005)

Do any guides run Blue Waves? Just curious...


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

I think the Shearwater is a very nice boat, BUT you just cannot beat the customer service of some of these Texas boat builders or the customization. I have a Tran and I tell you what they stand behind their product and will make things right. If I have any type of issue or need anything, I know Donny, Frank and T.V. have my back and are willing to help.
This is exactly why I chose a Texas boat builder, and Tran Sport.


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

Just ordered my 4th majek and will keep buying majek my 13 year old already asked me to buy him a xtreme when he graduates from high school


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Bigdsduty said:


> I think the Shearwater is a very nice boat, BUT you just cannot beat the customer service of some of these Texas boat builders or the customization. I have a Tran and I tell you what they stand behind their product and will make things right. If I have any type of issue or need anything, I know Donny, Frank and T.V. have my back and are willing to help.
> This is exactly why I chose a Texas boat builder, and Tran Sport.


X2 !!!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

RedXCross said:


> AAGH [email protected] , can't you just do a search and cut out all the Chit that will go along with this. Do you think anybody who owns either or will say they wish they had the other, after they spent half a Yeti cooler full of cash!!
> 
> GEEEZZ, Here we go. First of all welcome to 2cool and search before you ask sometimes, I mean everything that possibly could be discussed or controversial has been either deleted or banged out to the gill plates!!
> 
> Carry on, I like mine with lettuce and tomaters!!


Exactly.....it would be nice to see people actually use the search feature, but I guess that would take some work on their part. Our instant gratification, it's all about me society on display.


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

railbird said:


> BaffinPEN said:
> 
> 
> > LOL!
> ...


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

rvd said:


> railbird said:
> 
> 
> > X2. Shallow is a relative term isn't it Railbird?
> ...


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

railbird said:


> rvd said:
> 
> 
> > It sure is. How shallow a boat runs has alot to do with the operator, but physics control running depth when operation is done perfectly. Cat hulls can't run as shallow as an rfl because they have less planing surface. Tran cats run shallower than most believe any boat can run and when they see what their boat can do, they think "no boat can run shallower than this". Well they are mistaken. Its settled, when it comes to running skinny "the 21 rfl has no equals"*.*
> ...


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*Tarpon*

Neither unless you have another boat for chasing tarpon.


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

Kyle 1974 said:


> oh I forgot.... putting a liner in a boat makes it worth 20K more.... but having a high quality construction and a hull that performs well isn't worth as much....


I see.... being able to get up in 3 inches of water and run 65mph makes it worth the money. You can justify anything. What the hell do I know. I run a Triton 240LTS. It cost over $50k. It wont run near as shallow or as fast as those boats mentioned but You can at least see where my money went. It's worth every penny IMHO. I just look at those boats and can't see the money.


----------



## Reefbuilder (Jun 13, 2011)

Haynie. No brainer!!!


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

I keep reading "you cant see where the money is" and " there not worth it. Do some of you guys even own boats, ever bought one? My point, alot of the things are the same, for example, motors, jack plates, gps, trailers, rigging, etc. The price of the "hull" only is really only about maybe 40% of the purchase price. 

To me, the value, is in the performance. I wouldnt pay $20K for a brand new fully rigged 24ft triton, I have ZERO use for one, wouldnt even know where to take it other than the jetties and Im not into that. however, I would pay $45K to buy the shallowest running boat on the market, also weighing in at 22 ft in length, with a 4 stroke TRP. TO me, that is value, great fuel mileage, etc. (I used to own an RFL).

We have our own opinion and I do think the Triton are very nice boats, just not for me.


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

Also, I do like the haynie, most models as well, but why are there so many in the classifieds for sale? I mean everytime I look there, there at least a couple that is 2009 or newer, bad *** looking boat, but everyone sells them? I would have to think the resale cant be that good becuase there is a lot of resale competition?


----------



## dannyalvarez (Jun 7, 2008)

*Haynie or Majek*

Loved reading all of these posts, clearly everyone has their own opinion.

Back on the Haynie or Majek question, as mentioned before, it simply comes down to what fits your needs. I believe that price is not a huge factor because they are priced about the same. Depending on model....

Family- Haynie, spacious and will have the better ride on those rough water days. Hayine would also be better when fishing in rough waters. The Majek Extreme would be the better Majek when considering rough waters. (V-Hull)

Speed - Majek known to be faster, although those haynies do have speed as well! This again depends on what models youre looking at. Majek Extreme against any Haynie model with same engine, Majek wins!

Shallow Waters - The Majek Illusion will probably run and get up in skinnier water than any Haynie model. Though a 24 HO for example will run in about 10" of water. Still pretty shallow boat if you ask me.

Both are great boats and I would own either of them. <<(Half Way There) Again, its all about your preferences. Here are the links to both Majek and Haynie. Happy Hunting.

http://majekboats.net/index.htm
http://www.hayniebayboats.com/

P.S. Blue wave is an awesome boat. My father has owned one since 98 and it has done everything we have ever needed it to do. Dont dogg on the blue wave lol!


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

railbird said:


> rvd said:
> 
> 
> > . Its settled, when it comes to running skinny "the 21 rfl has no equals"*.*
> ...


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Tell that to the boys I drove circles around throwing pvc pipe to while they were trying to push their SS in 3" of water. I don't think their boat or they would agree.


----------



## bb1234 (Dec 24, 2007)

railbird said:


> Tell that to the boys I drove circles around throwing pvc pipe to while they were trying to push their SS in 3" of water. I don't think their boat or they would agree.


Yea, i saw your video once awhile back. You're in an league of your own, not even sure if i would follow you in an airboat!


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

gonefishing2 said:


> I keep reading "you cant see where the money is" and " there not worth it. Do some of you guys even own boats, ever bought one? My point, alot of the things are the same, for example, motors, jack plates, gps, trailers, rigging, etc. The price of the "hull" only is really only about maybe 40% of the purchase price.
> 
> To me, the value, is in the performance. I wouldnt pay $20K for a brand new fully rigged 24ft triton, I have ZERO use for one, wouldnt even know where to take it other than the jetties and Im not into that. however, I would pay $45K to buy the shallowest running boat on the market, also weighing in at 22 ft in length, with a 4 stroke TRP. TO me, that is value, great fuel mileage, etc. (I used to own an RFL).
> 
> We have our own opinion and I do think the Triton are very nice boats, just not for me.


As a boat that can run in 3" of water is not for me. Not very practical for fishing Sabine or Big Lake. Money is in the cost. It can't cost nearly as much to build a rolled gunnel boat with splatter paint floor with some BS lids, latches and rodholders as it does to build an all stainless linered boat. Bottom line is I've fished in both and not impressed with either. It's a bandwagon...... thats all.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

TexSpec said:


> I see.... being able to get up in 3 inches of water and run 65mph makes it worth the money. You can justify anything. What the hell do I know. I run a Triton 240LTS. It cost over $50k. It wont run near as shallow or as fast as those boats mentioned but You can at least see where my money went. It's worth every penny IMHO. I just look at those boats and can't see the money.


so you have a slow heavy boat, with a bunch of extra fiberglass on compartments, and that's what makes boat worth more money?

to each their own, but this idea that slapping a liner on a boat with "locking rod storage" makes them worth more money is funny....at best.

it's like anything else... just because a majek, haynie or SCB doesn't waste a bunch of weight and space with a liner doesn't mean they're not worth it.

obviously they're "worth it", because people buy them everyday. The consumer establishes the value of anything.... they ultimately determine what a boat is worth.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

BRH said:


> railbird said:
> 
> 
> > That is a pretty bold statement... I know a lot of Shallow Sport owners that would disagree. There is no where you can go in a RFL that my SS can't.
> ...


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

Kyle 1974 said:


> so you have a slow heavy boat, with a bunch of extra fiberglass on compartments, and that's what makes boat worth more money?
> 
> to each their own, but this idea that slapping a liner on a boat with "locking rod storage" makes them worth more money is funny....at best.
> 
> ...


And you can find your almost brand new ones right here on 2cool classified almost daily.


----------



## POMPANO (Oct 21, 2005)

Like a woman, the rigging costs more than the hull.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

The Texas boats are more CUSTOMIZABLE. The mass production boats are not. That's where I see 1/2 the difference, the other 1/2 is local customer service/ service. Both are great boats, but if you want something specific or tweaked, then the texas builders have the upper hand. 
I'm paying for what I want, not what the manufacturer offers.


----------



## TroutNOut (Feb 9, 2010)

*Who Cares*

CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG?????????????????? LOL.................

Everyone has there opinion, however 1 opinion is a fact. The boat doesn't make the fisherman............................................................. Everyone has personal tastes in boats. I have buddies that think you need a dirty *** boat to be a fishing boat, I have buddies who wash there boat before and after they go fishing. Some want a good looking boat others want a beater for a boat. I do know this it all OPINIONS. There is not a boat made that will do everything better than the rest............ Thats a fact.:rotfl:


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

TexSpec said:


> And you can find your almost brand new ones right here on 2cool classified almost daily.


Do you know why? You see lots of boats just over a year old for sale because some pro staff members choose to get a new one every year. They can dang near sell them for what they have in it. Seems like a no brainer to me...


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

They all catch fish! If I had ton's of cash laying around I'd have a bay boat collection like Jay Leno's car collection! I'd have a Haynie, Blue Wave, Majek, Shoalwater, SCB, Yellowfin, Shearwater, Transport, NewWater, and of course the mother ship, a 65 ft Viking! In all seriousness they are both great boats. Good luck in your decision.

PS: Railbird is correct in that the RFL is as shallow as they get! I've seen his video's, they don't lie.


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

Dont buy a boat just buy a kayak and put haynie or majek on the side of it.


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

TexSpec said:


> Where do they get those prices from anyway? Both boats mentioned are way over priced. What the hell are you paying for? I would much rather spend a little more and at least get my moneys worth. Shearwater may cost more but is twice the boat either of those are. Fit, finish, looks, fishability. I don't own a shearwater either but I would before either of those. The right person can ask any amout for anything as long as he has fools for followers.
> 
> Liners in boats are for appearance and serve little other purpose. Most people I know with liner boats bought them because their wife said it was prettier than a Texas made boat. I have fished quite a bit out of several liner boats (including shearwater) and they cannot do what my extreme or a haynie can.


----------



## Trout Asassin (Feb 10, 2009)

RFL all the way. If you want to get up and get out that ankle deep water you just waded. If not, get the Haynie and keep the Coast Guard on speed dial.


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

rvd said:


> TexSpec said:
> 
> 
> > Where do they get those prices from anyway? Both boats mentioned are way over priced. What the hell are you paying for? I would much rather spend a little more and at least get my moneys worth. Shearwater may cost more but is twice the boat either of those are. Fit, finish, looks, fishability. I don't own a shearwater either but I would before either of those. The right person can ask any amout for anything as long as he has fools for followers.
> ...


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

TexSpec said:


> rvd said:
> 
> 
> > And vice versus. I love being at the jetties or caught in a sabine lake storm in a haynie. We can do this all day. With your philosophy the 2011 Mustang should cost as much as the S-class 700 Mercedes. It's faster and out performs it it some ways.
> ...


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I'm going to build a boat with 4 liners and a little water proof bubble you sit in while driving...I will only ask 78k for the stripped hull. It has a **** load of fiberglass and neat little areas that hold your junk. It will be worth every penny.


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

rvd said:


> TexSpec said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure you are making perfect sense to yourself but I don't understand....I don't really like being caught in storms anywhere but I would feel no better about it in a liner boat (unless they are lightning proof) than I would a 24 ho haynie with a 250 on it. I'm not talking about price I'm talking about function and capability. For ex....I wear a stainless submariner because its functional and capable of dealing with whatever I'm doing. I could spend a lot more on a gold sub but it is no more functional than what I have but.....like a liner boat, girls do typically like gold watches better.
> ...


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I'm going to build a boat with 4 liners and a little water proof bubble you sit in while driving...I will only ask 78k for the stripped hull. It has a **** load of fiberglass and neat little areas that hold your junk. It will be worth every penny.


Good then you won't feel so bad for overpaying for that stripped down Haynie.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

TexSpec said:


> rvd said:
> 
> 
> > Thats why I have both.
> ...


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

TexSpec said:


> rvd said:
> 
> 
> > Thats why I have both.
> ...


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

rvd said:


> TexSpec said:
> 
> 
> > Lol I rest my case. You should have gone platinum the girls really like those.
> ...


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

TexSpec said:


> Good then you won't feel so bad for overpaying for that stripped down Haynie.


I don't own a haynie... But the day a shearwater can do what my Majek can, other than talk about how much "prettier" it is than other boats I might be concerned.

What does your boat have that my stripped down boat doesn't? Are You hauling dope in that liner hull? LMAO


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I don't own a haynie... But the day a shearwater can do what my Majek can, other talk about how much "prettier" it is than other boats I might be concerned.
> 
> What does your shearwater have that my stripped down boat doesn't? You hauling dope in that liner hull? LMAO


Might be.....I gotta pay for them watches. If you seriously can put a 24ft Haynie/Majek next to a 24ft Shearwater and not see the difference in quality then you got issues. No comparison! Went fishing a couple months back down in baffin with a well known haynie running guide. Hell he even had complaints. Too much roll to the boat ( 24 HO ). Couldn't hardly fish 3 on one side it tilted so much.


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

TexSpec said:


> rvd said:
> 
> 
> > No then people just think you're showing off.
> ...


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I don't own a haynie... But the day a shearwater can do what my Majek can, other than talk about how much "prettier" it is than other boats I might be concerned.
> 
> What does your boat have that my stripped down boat doesn't? Are You hauling dope in that liner hull? LMAO


Run ya in the chop. Shearwater eat it up with class and style.


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

rvd said:


> TexSpec said:
> 
> 
> > Very true. Modesty is a very admirable quality.. That's why I run a "stripped down" boat.
> ...


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I need more pop corn!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Liner schminer. 

My 25' extreme handles that chop pretty good too. .

And I don't cry if I get some fish slime on my plain Jane deck!


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

TexSpec said:


> rvd said:
> 
> 
> > Finally...thats my point all along. They make good fishing boats. Just not worth what they are asking for a stripped down boat.
> ...


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

TexSpec said:


> Run ya in the chop. Shearwater eat it up with class and style.


Bring that Shearwater out and I will run you in my 23LS, Overpriced Haynie, on a BAD BAD windy day... Over 25mph... like in the 40mph range, we will cruise at 45mph... If the Shearwater will go that fast that is... And see who is less beat up after a 35mile run. Don't get mad for being bashed buddy, your as good at bashing as me so I'm sure you can take it! This is all in good fun so don't throw a rolex at me.


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

*ok*



Levi said:


> Bring that Shearwater out and I will run you in my 23LS, Overpriced Haynie, on a BAD BAD windy day... Over 25mph... like in the 40mph range, we will cruise at 45mph... If the Shearwater will go that fast that is... And see who is less beat up after a 35mile run. Don't get mad for being bashed buddy, your as good at bashing as me so I'm sure you can take it! This is all in good fun so don't throw a rolex at me.


you must have signed the contract when you bought your boat, becuase you sound silly, like most of the other sucess stories. Very over exadurated to the point ts unbeleivable. You wouldnt take your boat in 40mph wind anyways, you dont have the cajones. One, other than today it rarely blows that hard. 2, who does that..I mean who needs a boat that you could drive 35 miles in 40 mph wind. I now your making a point, but it is silly.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Majek... DUH

I have a friend who ordered a 21' haynie cat in NOVEMBER and still HAS NOT gotten his boat.. ***???!


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

I couldn't even BEGIN to tell you how many times in my RFL ive turned / running straight and seen the bottom because my RFL pushes all the water (3" and less) It is so frequent its like no big deal anymore.


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

Levi said:


> Bring that Shearwater out and I will run you in my 23LS, Overpriced Haynie, on a BAD BAD windy day... Over 25mph... like in the 40mph range, we will cruise at 45mph... If the Shearwater will go that fast that is... And see who is less beat up after a 35mile run. Don't get mad for being bashed buddy, your as good at bashing as me so I'm sure you can take it! This is all in good fun so don't throw a rolex at me.


Levi, you said almost the same thing word for word about the Blackjack! Now it's cool to run a Haynie! Lets try something....All you big ballers running Majeks and Haynies peel the name off the sides and run 'em....not gonna happen! Won't draw enough attention! Oh, and by the way....the Shearwater will hit 45 and then some! Those Florida boys know a thing or two about eating up chop!


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

What no comments from you Pathfinder freaks. It won't run as shallow, but when the wind is blowing 25, they are fishing and not sitting at their computers. Oh well , I am probally am a little bias. Imagine that. They art all good boats. Surfs-Up!!!!!


----------



## Chasin Bait (Dec 28, 2010)

*Sounds like high demand*

I have a friend who ordered a 21' haynie cat in NOVEMBER and still HAS NOT gotten his boat.. ***???![/QUOTE]

Something can't be right about your buddies 21 Cat order. Ordered mine 2 weeks before Houston Boat Show and it was ready in April. Well worth the wait for a custom built boat made one at a time.......maybe Haynie gave me your friends boat by mistake. LOL

CB


----------



## SONNYT0602 (Jul 20, 2009)

What boat is the best well the one you pick they are all good boats just depends on what type of fishing you do and where you fish. They all will run shallow (RUN SHALLOW) is not the issue if you stop can you get back up and run is the issue on my third Majek RFL love the boat's started with a 16',18' now a 21' RFL. The Majek Family build's one heck a product that's none Nation Wide. And my prayers to the family for their lost. Remember no one will bad mouth their own boat????


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

SpoonFedRed said:


> Levi, you said almost the same thing word for word about the Blackjack! Now it's cool to run a Haynie! Lets try something....All you big ballers running Majeks and Haynies peel the name off the sides and run 'em....not gonna happen! Won't draw enough attention! Oh, and by the way....the Shearwater will hit 45 and then some! Those Florida boys know a thing or two about eating up chop!


Shearwaters are nice boats.


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

SpoonFedRed said:


> Levi, you said almost the same thing word for word about the Blackjack! Now it's cool to run a Haynie! Lets try something....All you big ballers running Majeks and Haynies peel the name off the sides and run 'em....not gonna happen! Won't draw enough attention! Oh, and by the way....the Shearwater will hit 45 and then some! Those Florida boys know a thing or two about eating up chop!


Spoonfed, just so happens my stickers are coming off my Haynie, thinking she would look nice without any stickers! I purchased the Bigfoot because I wanted a shallow (enough for me) smooth riding rig. That is exactly what I got! Lets face it, you can spot a shallow sport, blue wave, majek, triton, etc and know what it is way before you can read the sticker. If the hull I wanted was built by any of the above I would have still purchased it. I do indeed like that the fact that it was built in Texas especially near the waters that we fish. I like the dealer (even though I bought it second hand) and am proud to own a Haynie. Bottom line for me is figure out what you want for your style of fishing and go for it! Cheers


----------



## wooman (Feb 26, 2008)

sboudreaux said:


> Spoonfed, just so happens my stickers are coming off my Haynie, thinking she would look nice without any stickers! I purchased the Bigfoot because I wanted a shallow (enough for me) smooth riding rig. That is exactly what I got! Lets face it, you can spot a shallow sport, blue wave, majek, triton, etc and know what it is way before you can read the sticker. If the hull I wanted was built by any of the above I would have still purchased it. I do indeed like that the fact that it was built in Texas especially near the waters that we fish. I like the dealer (even though I bought it second hand) and am proud to own a Haynie. Bottom line for me is figure out what you want for your style of fishing and go for it! Cheers


amen !!!!!!!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Kyle 1974 said:


> Here's a tip for threads like this...
> 
> people with haynies will say haynie is the best
> 
> ...


It's like I have a crystal ball.


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

Kyle 1974 said:


> It's like I have a crystal ball.


 Okay you win!


----------



## chasin tails (Aug 1, 2004)

I have a 23 foot Majek skiff, the Original Majek! It's built like a brick ####house. It's a flat bottom that runs skinny. Of course they don't make them anymore. It will handle rough conditions but it's not the smoothes ride out but fairly dry. I like both Majek and Haynie boats. Just look and see what conditions you are going to be fishing and look at what each boat manufacturer has to offer and the prices on those boats. Take some test rides and compare. No one can tell you what you want out of a boat, or what you will like better. Both are great boat builders! If I were to buy a boat now it would either be a 19 or 21 Haynie Cat,a 20V Majek, or a TransCat 200SVT.


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

Mt. Houston Marine said:


> What no comments from you Pathfinder freaks. It won't run as shallow, but when the wind is blowing 25, they are fishing and not sitting at their computers. Oh well , I am probally am a little bias. Imagine that. They art all good boats. Surfs-Up!!!!!


i rode in a fusion this weekend and got beat the f*** up... my back hurts.


----------



## Wackum (Aug 2, 2011)

*Torrent*

In case you are not aware of the new Torrent Cat 5 24', it does everthing the other boats do and more...in my opinion. I've been running the back lakes of San Antonio Bay and amazed at how shallow I can run. The boat is supper dry and comfortable even in choppy water. My son was amazed that we can run slow (10 mph) on plain looking for Redfish. I've had mine since October, 2010 and completely satisfied. There website is torrentboats.com. Something to consider!


----------



## Trout Asassin (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey Torrent.....tell em how much they go for!


----------



## kenn22 (Jul 2, 2009)

Go with an Explorer, you can't go wrong with that choice. Great boats


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

These threads are so crazy..LOL

I own a Majek but will not say that Majek is really better than Haynie. Majek makes an awesome boat and so does Haynie I am sure. Here is in response to some of the other posts. A serious fisherman can catch fish on any boat and that is true. But most serious fisherman are going to choose a serious fishing boat and that is a fact! Haynie and Majek are both serious fishing boats (there are others but he only asked about Haynie and Majek). One more factor for me is they are both made in Texas by good people. Why not support a Texas company over a mass production company if you can!

Ride on either and pick your cup of tea. One thing is for sure, you cannot go wrong with either!!!!


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Good reason to get out of boat, after all, TX flats were meant to wadefish :texasflag. Hell Id love to own a Shearwater if I enjoyed fishing out of an expensive, fancy boat.



TexSpec said:


> Went fishing a couple months back down in baffin with a well known haynie running guide. Hell he even had complaints. Too much roll to the boat ( 24 HO ). Couldn't hardly fish 3 on one side it tilted so much.


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

If there is a boat that can keep up with an Illusion, much less a RFL, I'd be surprised. I run neither but have ridden in many.


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

wellconnected said:


> These threads are so crazy..LOL
> 
> I own a Majek but will not say that Majek is really better than Haynie. Majek makes an awesome boat and so does Haynie I am sure. Here is in response to some of the other posts. A serious fisherman can catch fish on any boat and that is true. But most serious fisherman are going to choose a serious fishing boat and that is a fact! Haynie and Majek are both serious fishing boats (there are others but he only asked about Haynie and Majek). One more factor for me is they are both made in Texas by good people. Why not support a Texas company over a mass production company if you can!
> 
> Ride on either and pick your cup of tea. One thing is for sure, you cannot go wrong with either!!!!


I'd love to support a local boat builder....but I'm not spending 40-50k on a bay boat I'm gonna just anchor up and then wade! These prices are rediculous!


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

SpoonFedRed said:


> I'd love to support a local boat builder....but I'm not spending 40-50k on a bay boat I'm gonna just anchor up and then wade! These prices are rediculous!


I agree, that is why i went with a Dargel.

All of the function without all of the hype. That and it had a little taller gunwale, which my wife wanted 

I think Haynies and Majek are both pretty awesome boats. I just think the current hype has their price inflated through the roof.

I looked hard at a RFL when i was buying, i narrowed it down to the RFL or the Dargel Skout. RfL was just too much money for me. Felt like i got the same functions for a lot less money with the Dargel, and i still supported a Texas company.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

I recently had my boat painted and had the Kenner logo taken off. Since then I've been asked twice if my boat was a Haynie while on the water. So I guess the answer to your question is Haynie, since Kenners and Haynies are pretty much the same.


----------

